# Farmsitting last weekend



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The boys enjoyed it as did I. Also dog sat the two resident German Shepherds, Chico and Raven. They pretty much all got along for the most part, there were a few scuffles between Boone and Raven but nothing serious.









Raven and Boone. She made Boone look like a Chihuahua, girl has substance! 


























Raven prancing about while the boys rough housed.









Chico. I love this dog, he's massive at least 120lbs Boone and Woof were twigs compared to him but he's the biggest baby.






















Outside.





I thought this was too funny. Maybe because cold medication makes me a little funny. There was a stuffed fox in one of the rooms that Woof was obsessed with and wouldn't stop staring and/or barking and jumping at so I had to lock him out of that area of the house. Raven does the same thing when she's allowed in the house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all gorgeous - I was wondering where there was still snow on the ground, and then I saw your location. Makes me feel like Indiana isn't too bad!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! I can tell they are all having a great time! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Raven has beautiful eyes. It must have been fun to farmsit!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pictures!  I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally like Chico! What a GREAT looking dog!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS doggies! All of 'em! Had to call my husband over for looksees too, and he agrees. :tongue:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks.  It was fun, think all the dogs enjoyed it even Boone and Raven despite their scuffles. I am in love with Chico and if I had my own place he'd be living with me no doubts about it. 

The guy is looking to rehome them as he's planning on moving across the country. They were his ex girlfriend's dogs but she up and left him and the dogs. He didn't want the dogs to start with so he doesn't have much of an attachment to them. Neither are fixed, not up to date on shots and are outdoor dogs.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh that's so sad to here. And such beautiful dogs. I hope he finds them a good home. And isn't it nice to get into the country, I just love it.


----------

